# What words do you hate?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I hate the word "albeit." It means the exact same thing as "although" but using it supposedly makes you sound smarter. I used to use this word before I realized how dumb it is. A lot of fancy words don't serve a purpose other than to make the speaker sound smart. And then often times big words are used incorrectly anyway.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I dunno, i love colorful speech. It can make a book less boring or a paper seem less repetitive. Sometimes it can help you express a thought in a more concise way. Sure, using a word just to feel smarter isn't exactly a great excuse for using the word but blah, on *The Big List of Things to Worry About* I would consider this issue to be way down at the bottom. :b

As for words I don't like. Hmmm.

Beta. Only 'cause I for some reason can never decide on how to pronounce it. I know it is supposed to sound like "Bay-tuh" but I always want to say "bet-uh"


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

I can't stand "no brainer" and "24/7/365" and "bennies" (for benefits). "Albeit" and "that said" grate on my nerves, too. :um


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

The word 'Wassup' especially used in internet chat.. 

Or even "What's Up". "I'm talking to you, lamer, what do you think." lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

darkangel said:


> The word 'Wassup' especially used in internet chat..
> 
> Or even "What's Up". "I'm talking to you, lamer, what do you think." lol


Yeah. Or, even worse, "sup?". God I hate that...


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I really detest the phrase "jacked up".... 

I also hate the word "statistics" as I have unusual difficulty in pronouncing it. But that alone is jacked up... 


But overall, I love way more words than I hate. I would love to create a children's picture book composed of the 10 most beautiful words in the English language... 


Farren


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

this might be weird, but i don't like most words that begin with the letters J or K. i just don't like the way those letters sound.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

i am so guilty of this: "Needless to say" and yet i say it anyway. 

i really hate latin phrases such as "de facto," "Dues Ex Machina," and "Coup De Grace." NEEDLESS TO SAY, I use them all the time!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

To and too. I can never figure out when to use which one.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > To and too. I can never figure out when to use which one.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


me to!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> A lot of fancy words don't serve a purpose other than to make the speaker sound smart. And then often times big words are used incorrectly anyway.


Yeah, that's why I stick to simple words. Plus, I'm a little uneducated.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


I don't know. :stu


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

"tour de force" "necklace" "jewel" "earring" "frill" "could care less" "lol" 

that's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ilikemyself said:


> I hate the word "albeit." It means the exact same thing as "although" but using it supposedly makes you sound smarter. I used to use this word before I realized how dumb it is. A lot of fancy words don't serve a purpose other than to make the speaker sound smart. And then often times big words are used incorrectly anyway.


I also hate "ergo", some people that one a lot.

I don't know if this counts as a word but I hate it when someone says "Lol" (like Laugh Out Loud?). they don't even say L-O-L, they say Lol.

"No offence" is another. I hate it when someone says that to me, I feel insulted somehow.

There are others that I can't think of at the mo'..


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> ilikemyself said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the word "albeit." It means the exact same thing as "although" but using it supposedly makes you sound smarter. I used to use this word before I realized how dumb it is. A lot of fancy words don't serve a purpose other than to make the speaker sound smart. And then often times big words are used incorrectly anyway.
> ...


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow. Somehow my comment ended up buried in the text I was quoting. My contribution begins with the laughing and ends with the word "spades".
I'm officially computer illiterate


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm in the "lol" haters camp too. What's even worse is the "lawlz" folks are now using.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Aardvark. No word's first two letters should ever be the same.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I'm in the "lol" haters camp too.


 El Oh El... xP

I hate shrill sounding words... like, uh shrill! and words with lot's of S's such as..."Sissy". UGH..



> Aardvark. No word's first two letters should ever be the same.


I'm not fond of that either... the name "Aaron" always rubbed me the wrong way...the double-lettering there is just pointless.


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

I hate it when people get to friendly with the caps lock button....god thats so annoying, it makes you think theyre yelling.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Toady... 

Just something about that word bugs me.

Might be others but my brain is kind of fizzled right now...


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

FreeSoul said:


> Toady...
> 
> Just something about that word bugs me.
> 
> Might be others but my brain is kind of fizzled right now...


Luckily for me, I don't think I've ever heard this word spoken in my life. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

aliensstolemyhappycells said:


> I hate it when people get to friendly with the caps lock button....god thats so annoying, it makes you think theyre yelling.


I hate that so much. I instantly dislike the person just becuse they remind me of those really loud annoying types.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I'm in the "lol" haters camp too. What's even worse is the "lawlz" folks are now using.


LOLLERCOASTER

LOLLIPOP

LOLLIPALOOZA
(spelling?)

You know what I freak'n hate? When people use "(spelling?)," because they're too lazy to see how it's spelled. It's ridiculous. Why if I wasn't such a hypocrite I might say something about it.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

wituckius said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the "lol" haters camp too. What's even worse is the "lawlz" folks are now using.
> ...


 :hide :hide :hide :hide


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have any one word, I have a sentence I hear, that will make me cringe...........I'm in no form the grammar police................when I hear someone say:

*I ain't got no*...............................

I cringe........Same effect as finger nails on the chalkboard.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

The following annoy me when written:

"OK" or even worse, a simple "K" 

"Uhh" or "Umm" 

"Yea" 

...and written OR spoken:

"emo"


*shivers*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My latest "don't like" word that is becoming more prevalent......CONCUR. I didn't even know what it mean until yesterday! :fall

other words/phrases
_higher-ups (should be supervisors)
upped it (should be "increased it to")
aksed/axed (it's "ASKED" for crying out loud!)
2am in the morning (redundant!)
a lot (it's supposed to be TWO words!)
_


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Speech.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate when people say P.S. It's something you put at the end of a letter, e-mail, etc, but now people feel the need to say it?! It gets on my nerves. "oh P.S., blah blah blah" arghhhh, lol


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

It annoys me when people say "ahh-ite" instead of alright.

Another thing that gets on my nerves is people saying "who?" when they can't understand what you're saying. Why can't they just say "Excuse me?" or "Sorry, can you repeat that?" instead of trying be smart aleck about it?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

Irregardless bugs me , it's a double negative in one word .I don't even think it is a real word, to be honest , just because lots of people say it doesn't make it a real word in the English language


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Not specific words, but types of grammar. Like when people use the Latin plural for words like octopus and stadium (octopi and stadia). Those words, once incorporated into the language, are just as much "English" as any other --- have them follow English rules. "Octopi" isn't even the correct Latin plural for the word anyway; if the point in abandoning English structure is to be "correct" about it then a genuine Latin speaker, as I understand it, would have called it either "octopes" or "octopedes". Since it's fake Latin, it must have all started as some schmuck's attempt to sound smarter than everyone.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Irregardless bugs me , it's a double negative in one word .I don't even think it is a real word, to be honest , just because lots of people say it doesn't make it a real word in the English language


Yeah everyone's saying that now, but it's actually not even a word.

Also when people, I've seen this lately, write 'wif' for 'with'. Like, wtf is up with that?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

countrybumpkin said:


> Irregardless bugs me , it's a double negative in one word .I don't even think it is a real word, to be honest , just because lots of people say it doesn't make it a real word in the English language


Actually, when large numbers of people say something in a meaningful way, it becomes a word. A real word. That's how words work. Group agreement on a string of otherwise meaningless sounds.

No words really bother me. If "bad" semantics really bothered me I would find my job as a speech and language teacher really irritating, since I hear nonstandard English almost *all day long*. Ah, but the grammar police are always with us, like death and taxes and plumbing problems.

There is one speech sound that does bother me, however (just on purely theoretical grounds). I've treated enough kids with English _r_ problems by now, however, that I think we should ban it from our language. It's ridiculously hard to say correctly. Replace it with either a trilled _r _liked in Spanish or (better yet) the _w _sound. ("The apple is wed".) That would be wondoful.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Why would apples want to get married?


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I hate it when people say preggers and yeppers. I've never heard anyone actually "say" these words. I just see them on message boards all the time.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> preggers


Yeah, that word is pretty annoying.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

The word 'necessary' has always bothered me because i'm good at spelling but always had trouble spelling that word.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Add definitely to my list. Can't spell that word no matter how hard I try! I've taken up just using def.. which annoys me.. and now some friends are starting to copy it and it's like I'm starting this trend I hate! :lol


----------



## Eura (Oct 29, 2005)

aliensstolemyhappycells said:


> I hate it when people get to friendly with the caps lock button....god thats so annoying, it makes you think theyre yelling.


I so agree with you. My mom and brother both did that to me until I got on them about it.

Have vs. has - I'm usually too busy to figure out which one to use at any given time.

It's also annoying that I grew up in an era where people use the work 'like' very often. I don't know how to stop doing it. It's like, the work 'like' just comes out like all the time and makes me sound like a complete like idiot.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Eura said:


> It's also annoying that I grew up in an era where people use the work 'like' very often. I don't know how to stop doing it. It's like, the work 'like' just comes out like all the time and makes me sound like a complete like idiot.


i hate the "like totally" thing. translation: "similiar to totally!" :fall


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Like, definitely!


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Squizzy said:


> > preggers
> 
> 
> Yeah, that word is pretty annoying.


Yes! and "Preggo".


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

orpheus said:


> Eura said:
> 
> 
> > It's also annoying that I grew up in an era where people use the work 'like' very often. I don't know how to stop doing it. It's like, the work 'like' just comes out like all the time and makes me sound like a complete like idiot.
> ...


So, Valley Girls didn't do it for you


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Bon said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Eura said:
> ...


Like, no way! :hide


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I also hate the word 'preggers'... it's just annoying.

I have always disliked 'ricochet' and 'sachet', I don't like the sound of either.

And the new _trend_ of spelling words incorrectly or weirdly just pisses me of. For example:

teh = the
ohemgee = o.m.g. (which took me forever to work out!)

I can't think of any more words, but I know there are more out there!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No offense to anyone who uses it, but I don't like whole ghetto gangster slang talk. For example they leave the "L" out at the end of words. "foo" "coo" and the word "dawg"(Randy Jackson uses that one way too much) Also the Pussycat Dolls. "Don't Cha" "Stick Wit U" Ick. Also don't like valley girl talk. "Like totally awesome!" Then again the whole english language is screwed up. Too many similar words, words that don't look like they should be pronounced. No wonder the english language is so hard to use.

That's why I like Spanish.

Yo tengo una manzana.

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

De qué color, GhostGurl? Verde? Roja? Amarilla? Hay muchos tipos de manzanas aqui'. :lol.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Knocked up.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

pimp... or worse, pimpin'


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> teh = the


I HATE THAT ONE. I never really understood it. I also see "teh sex0rz" or something like that. Is it just a new way to spell "sex" or do you actually pronounce it as "sexors"?! I don't get it!

Sigh, people these days *shakes head*....


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

orpheus said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="orpheus"
> ...


Like, no way! :hide[/quote]

omg, like, totally, whatever, it's like, so your loss, like you don't, like whatever dude))


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Cowabunga.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Insofar.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Another word I can't stand is bling!
Bling bling is even worse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Like, for sure, gag me with a spoon uke :banana!

OMG!
--------------------------------
preggers
knocked up
pimp
pimpin'
big pimpin'
livin' large (and in charge)
bling bling
whacked out
Macarena
radical (when used in a non-mathematical sense)
playa

I hate 'em ALL :haha


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

"and what not"


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

"multi-tasking" 

It makes me think of high-power chicks who try to "do" as much as possible in any given day, as if they will win some kind of metal for their "multi-tasking" abilities. Then, they make people who don't care to kill themselves everyday for no reason feel like big losers because we actually want to do one thing at a time!

I say multi-taskers are idiots...


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

"mellow", "awesome", "pro-active", and when my therapist says "no"


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

ksg said:


> "and what not"


I was trying to think of this exact phrase last night. I had a PE (sports) teacher in year 10 who used to say this EVERY TIME, like after ever sentance she'd say it! It got extremely annoying.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Another that I dislike: hubby. I put that almost in the same category as preggers.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

people that refers to their spouse and "My old lady or my old man"


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Bon said:


> people that refers to their spouse and "My old lady or my old man"


Yeah, that doesn't make sense. Don't people ususally refer to their parents that way? Weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"aw-iiiight"

Junior year of high school, we had a student teacher in American History who would say this after every sentence as well. It got so bad, I made a joke to the other kids in the class one day that I would keep count of how many times she said it. One the average, it was 50 times per class period. Once, it was 72 times! They would ask me at the end of class how it was, and I'd tell them! :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"epithet"

I don't like this word. ; _ ;


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

y'all r whack....


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

social anxiety

I hate those two words, especially when they're put together!

seriously though I wished they would have came up with something else... like a long, complicated, medical term that is so harsh sounding that when you tell someone about it, they'll feel sorry for you


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate the word "dynamic" as in he has a dynamic personality. It makes me want to barf.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

nothing_to_fear said:


> I HATE THAT ONE. I never really understood it. I also see "teh sex0rz" or something like that. Is it just a new way to spell "sex" or do you actually pronounce it as "sexors"?! I don't get it!
> 
> Sigh, people these days *shakes head*....


I hate it when people type in "3l1t3" aka 'elite'. I think that's what's it's called. It makes no sense.

As far as verbal concerns, not so much. As long as I can understand them, I'm good. Majority of people just have lazy mouths and fingers.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh I thought of another one: the phrase "hook up" or "hooking up", in reference to a boy and girl getting together (I think that's what it's supposed to mean). It sounds so irritatingly trendy and yet so mechanical and dumb.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I hate the word "delicious" when it is used to describe non food items, like when people say things such as "Look at my new shoes, aren't they delicious"? I just want to strangle people who do that.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Thought of another one: "conversate". This word does not exist, yet I'll see it from time to time online, including here at sas. The word they want is 'converse'.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Thought of another one: "conversate". This word does not exist, yet I'll see it from time to time online, including here at sas. The word they want is 'converse'.


Yeah, but it's used enough that it exists now. Everyone knows what it means. It'll probably appear in the Oxford English Dictionary within a few years, if it hasn't already.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Argo said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Thought of another one: "conversate". This word does not exist, yet I'll see it from time to time online, including here at sas. The word they want is 'converse'.
> ...


That's weird, I don't think I've ever heard anyone use that word. Or I guess maybe since it's so common I've gotten used to it..? :stu


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> That's weird, I don't think I've ever heard anyone use that word. Or I guess maybe since it's so common I've gotten used to it..?


Maybe. It's used in Gwen Stefani's "Rich Girl" song.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hate -> "Rich Girl" by Gwen Stefani (Egyptian cotton and fifth gear, what a combination!)

also....
Weapons of Mass Destruction (WMDs).
the word "convo"
"lovely lady lumps"
"bootylicious"


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I hate the word loser. I hate it when somebody uses it to describe someone else. The only thing I hate more than that is when someone uses it to describe themselves. Whenever I hear that word I want to smack someone. :twak :wife oke :mum

[where did i put my rage against the machine cd?]


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Argo said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Thought of another one: "conversate". This word does not exist, yet I'll see it from time to time online, including here at sas. The word they want is 'converse'.
> ...


But it shouldn't. It's longer than the word that already exists that means the same thing. It's like 'irregardless'...just because some people use it, doesn't mean it should officially become a word.



> I hate the word loser


Yeah, also when people spell it 'looser'.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

wituckius said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > people that refers to their spouse and "My old lady or my old man"
> ...


_Around here a guy would refer to his girlfriend or wife as his ol' lady and his father as his ol' man... _


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> But it shouldn't. It's longer than the word that already exists that means the same thing. It's like 'irregardless'...just because some people use it, doesn't mean it should officially become a word.


But the fact is it's a word regardless of whether a publishing company chooses to recognize it. There's no procedure by which something can get "official recognition" as a word. Word creation is just something that happens, outside of any organized body's control.

It's like how dictionaries used to fastidiously keep out George Carlin's seven dirty words, because they would have preferred it if they didn't exist. You can't really do that, as a language is what people actually speak, not what this or that group of people would prefer be spoken. The word "jiggy", for example, annoys me, but it's hopeless to pretend it hasn't become a part of our language, and I don't think a dictionary would be doing its job if they tried to artificially primp up the language by excluding it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

clenched_fist said:


> _Around here a guy would refer to his girlfriend or wife as his ol' lady and his father as his ol' man... _


Oedipus, Dr. Freud is calling.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate euphemisms.

People do not "pass away" in my world -- they die.
There are no "previously owned" cars in my world -- they're used.

I like words that are clear & to the point.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know if someone's said this yet, but I can't stand 'irregardless'. Can't they just say 'regardless'? People who use it seem like they're trying to be smart. It just bugs me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Swiftwind said:


> I don't know if someone's said this yet, but I can't stand 'irregardless'. Can't they just say 'regardless'? People who use it seem like they're trying to be smart. It just bugs me.


Yeah I mentioned that. The thing with irregardless is that it's actually a double negative. What they mean is irrespective, or regardless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"he do", "she do"


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Language keeps on changing. A lot of these words that aren't considered words by most will become legitimate someday. Like "irregardless" and "preggers."


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

preggers = up the duff, knocked up, one in the oven, etc.

Might have been mentioned before, but I hate the word "teamwork" or the concept of a "team player". I hate the word "smile", I hate "Bone-idle" as well. I had a teacher who would call the entire class bone-idle every single lesson and it grates your nerves after four years.

I love the word "Oceanic", it's possibly the only word I will confess to loving.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm normally not one to hate words or the way people talk, but in the last couple of days something has really started to bug me. I'll be on a message board and someone will make a particularly good or interesting point, and the next 10 people will respond with......"co-sign". For example:

Poster #1: It's safe to say, Tom Cruise is trapped in the closet.
Poster #2: co-sign
Poster #3: CO-SIGN
Poster #4: co sign

etc., etc.... :mum :mum :doh :doh :rain :spank 

I also hate it when people get p'o'd or excited on a message board and respond with a string of emoticons   :b :b :um :lol :lol :banana


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I know this doesn't count, but I dislike emoticons as a replacement for language.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Probably the word "Data". I can't stand it when someone pronounces it as "DAH-TA". I always pronounce it as "DAY-TA" since it comes from the Latin word Datum... Well ok... it's not that I hate the word per se, but the way how some people pronounce it.


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

i dont like been and being. Ive always had problems with when i should use them. I do get them right sometimes though


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

mimimaus said:


> i dont like been and being. Ive always had problems with when i should use them. I do get them right sometimes though


Speaking of that, I don't like when people use 'seen' instead of 'saw'.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate the word guesstimate. Actually, perhaps not the word so much as the people who use it!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

No Limit said:


> Probably the word "Data". I can't stand it when someone pronounces it as "DAH-TA". I always pronounce it as "DAY-TA" since it comes from the Latin word Datum... Well ok... it's not that I hate the word per se, but the way how some people pronounce it.


When I took Latin, based on the classical pronunciations as they are understood today, "datum" was pronounced "DAHT-UM".


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

enumerate.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

indubitably


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright... Here's another one. Whenever someone ends a sentence with "You Know". You hear it anywhere... news, television, interviews. Sort of annoying. No... I don't know. That's why I asked you in the first place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Oh I thought of another one: the phrase "hook up" or "hooking up", in reference to a boy and girl getting together (I think that's what it's supposed to mean). It sounds so irritatingly trendy and yet so mechanical and dumb.


Being in the 30-something crowd as of last summer, when I hear this phrase, like on MTV, I can't tell if it means a couple dates or does the horizontal lambada.

"up the duff" - that's a new one to me. I laughed out loud when I read that one.

Two more I have come to hate hearing: "voted off" and "alliance"


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

hanging out

For real

Dog (rapper/wannabe rapper context)

Let me sum it up: any kind of rapper slang.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:agree Ghetto talk = (_!_)

- snorkle
- the way ppl with an arabic accent say "actually"
-when my dad says things like "What you are say?" or "Is not good car."


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

confidence because I don't have any :rain


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i don't like when people say 'utilize' when 'use' would do just fine.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

cream.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> i don't like when people say 'utilize' when 'use' would do just fine.


I was speaking to a woman the other day, and she used this 'utilise' about 7 times. She was trying to be impressive. People are like that, they can't use some plain word, it has to be unusual.

The word, that makes me cringe is 'team' because it conjures up belonging and acceptance. :fall

jenky


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

brokenlight said:


> indubitably


That word always makes me think of Daffy Duck. :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Bluecat said:


> brokenlight said:
> 
> 
> > indubitably
> ...


Do you have a problem with Daffy Duck? huh? HUH?

:b


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

He's not *despicable*, or anything. Actually, he's kind of cute. :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate the word nostril.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Belated


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Coconspirator.* One can not conspire with oneself! Even attorneys are using this word now.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> :agree Ghetto talk = (_!_)
> 
> - snorkle
> - the way ppl with an arabic accent say "actually"
> -when my dad says things like "What you are say?" or "Is not good car."


My supervisor is Iranian and he always ends lots of his sentence with yes. example- "It would be better if you do this-yes?"


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

copper said:


> My supervisor is Iranian and he always ends lots of his sentence with yes. example- "It would be better if you do this-yes?"


I had an Iranian math teacher that did that exact same thing! Perhaps it's just a qwirk of how their language translates into English :lol


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i hate the word ditto


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Chav

I wish this word had never been popularised. There were already plenty of perfectly good regional variations which meant a similar thing. It's just a terrible word. I hate the way it looks, I hate the way it sounds, and everyone uses it to mean different things anyway so it doesn't even have a real meaning in practice. Go back to your local words, people!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I love big fancy words. I hate the word 'random'.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> i hate the word ditto


Ditto! :b

I can't stand 'pet-peeve'...it just reminds me of those silly dating shows.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

like


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

up <- used as a verb or noun.

He upped the dosage.
The higher-ups made the change. 

There are better words for these :yes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Yeah. Or, even worse, "sup?". God I hate that...





AliBaba said:


> I also hate it when people get p'o'd or excited on a message board and respond with a string of emoticons   :b :b :um :lol :lol :banana


Ditto that.
Plus "ghetto"/"gangsta" speak and "kawaii/cute-sy" speak (e.g "adowable", "kyyuuuttteeee" [basically, alot of w's, extra letters, quite commonly seen in animes]).

"Intimate speak" as well e.g babe, darling, sweetheart.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lawyer because I don't say it right


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

"boob" Such a ridiculous word for such a beautiful thing.
"milf" Stupid word from a stupid movie used by old women who want to think they're hot.
"emo" Ridiculously overused whenever somebody whines.
Probably lots more. A lot of things annoy me for no apparent reason.

Also hate when people confuse "there" and "they're", "your" and "you're", and "lose" and "loose".


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I hate any of the ludicrous sex-slang. There are millions of them out there. Goddamn it - do we need any more euphemisms?

I also hate when people typeee lykkee this lolllzzz and purposely misspell words. For example; 'siked' instead of psyched. And I can't forget When people Capitalize unnecessarily. It's Kind of annoying. Run-on sentences. Ugh. I know I kind of veered off topic there.

***MM75 Edit: Please remember the Guidelines, everybody.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hate it with seething passion when I hear someone say "libarry" instead of "library." I had a friend who did this. This is why we are no longer friends...

well not really.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate it when people say "touch base." o.0


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I hate when people use the word "chemistry" when talking about relationships. STOP THAT!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the n word


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

schedule and cussing.

schedule.. its not so much the word its the way some people say it with a big SCH!!!!! SHHHHHHut up!

cussing.. cmon on! what a dumb word. STOP YOUR CUSSING! OR YOURE GONNA GET YOUR MOUTH WASHED OUT WITH SOAP! SHES GOT THE THE DEVIL IN HER SHE CUSSES TOO MUCH.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Lets talk about what words I <3 

'Perhaps' is such a beautifully sounding word imo.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> I also hate when people typeee lykkee this lolllzzz and purposely misspell words. For example; 'siked' instead of psyched.
> 
> ***MM75 Edit: Please remember the Guidelines, everybody.


I know it sounds so un-edumacated doesn't it??

I alos etah ehwn epople misspell wrods.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> I hate when people use the word "chemistry" when talking about relationships. STOP THAT!!


Haha yeh it's not like we're insectoids and spray our pheromones all over the place. :um


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I hate it when people say "touch base." o.0


Ack, the place where I used to work used that term during our meetings.

There going to the libarry were their going to look up the chemistry of relationships so they don't loose one again, lulz.

(that hurt my brain)


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Ack, the place where I used to work used that term during our meetings.


Ah, meetings. A rich source of words and phrases designed to annoy.

Synergy
Deliverables
"Quick win"
"Blue sky thinking"
"Thinking out of the box"
"Joined up thinking"

Write them on a piece of paper before going into a meeting, and then have fun crossing them off as various idiots around the room trot out these tired, meaningless cliches.

Bingo!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Death. That is the word I hate.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

"Creeper" :roll


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love all words 

...except swear words. I don't mind the occasional swear, but if that is all that comes out of someone's mouth, it sounds really vulgur.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i love swearing, applied imaginatively. Since living in Britain, I have a whole new appreciation for public swearing. I think it's ****ing marvelous!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Phibes said:


> Lets talk about what words I <3


sammich


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a thing about segue, because it wasn't until i was 38 or so that i realized it was pronounced "segway". fortunately i never had to read it out loud or anything. _that_ would have been embarrassing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

countrybumpkin said:


> Irregardless bugs me , it's a double negative in one word .I don't even think it is a real word


You are right, the correct word is irregardlessnessless. 
I don't like the word toiletries. And when someone speaks in double negatives wrongly like "I didn't do nothing!" I instantly think of them as idiots, sorry, can't help it. It is a reflex reaction.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> You are right, the correct word is irregardlessnessless.
> I don't like the word toiletries. *And when someone speaks in double negatives wrongly like "I didn't do nothing!" I instantly think of them as idiots, sorry, can't help it. It is a reflex reaction*.


:yes I do that too. It really bothers me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> i have a thing about segue, because it wasn't until i was 38 or so that i realized it was pronounced "segway". fortunately i never had to read it out loud or anything. _that_ would have been embarrassing.


I just pronounced that incorrectly in my head haha. I guess it's lucky that I've never had to say it either.

Also, "_Eau de Toilette_" does not sound like something I want to spray on myself.


----------



## silenthills (Apr 26, 2009)

Library and February. People can't seem to pronounce these words correctly. Also, the words phlegm and mucous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"plop"

/cringe


----------



## Peekyboo (Aug 26, 2006)

Foods: hamburger, salmon, minestrone, beans, pepperoncini, corn, patty, chicken tenders, wings, salami, cheetos, jam

fragrant, flagrant, hostile, fresh, moist, refreshing, meal, massage, jacuzzi, hearty, sniff

My list is way too long :bah


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate when people say "preggers" or "prego" instead of "pregnant". It just sounds so stupid.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dude.

Just don't like the sound of it. I shudder a little every time.



silenthills said:


> Library and February. People can't seem to pronounce these words correctly.


Along those lines, you can add in 'nuclear' (not noo-cue-ler) and 'foliage' (often pronounced foilage).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I really hate stupid work euphamisms designed to make work seem more pleasant and make stupid employees feel more important. 
Like "team leader" instead of supervisor. And "badge" instead of name tag. You're not a cop, you're shelving groceries. :roll


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

"lets be 'just friends'"... I like you a lot 'but'....


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

prego
swagger
hubby & wifey (so stupid when couples use em')


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I agree with all these words. I also can't stand 'epic'

For example; _"Epic fail!"_


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't like: girlfriend, boyfriend, girl (applied to women), words inserted indiscriminately in sentences (e.g., like, you know, the f-word, mate, love, dude), gorgeous, wonderful, marvellous, and many more ...


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I hate when people say "preggers" or "prego" instead of "pregnant". It just sounds so stupid.


Ditto.

I also don't like the words provoke, evoke, and invoke because I mix up their meanings all the time.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

"epic" "fail" and "epic fail" as mentioned earlier
argggg


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I really hate stupid work euphamisms designed to make work seem more pleasant and make stupid employees feel more important.
> Like "team leader" instead of supervisor. And "badge" instead of name tag. You're not a cop, you're shelving groceries. :roll


I agree. I also hate the word "initiative."


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

mealy-mouthed


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an intense dislike for the word "consumer". Horrible word!

It sounds dreadful, and I find it terribly disheartening for human beings to be increasingly identified -- and more horrifyingly, to willingly identify themselves -- in this way. 

It feels like a multi-dimensional creature of potential and beauty is reduced to how much and how eagerly it buys things. That just isn't right.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Here are some I hate:

Right back at you.
Chav
At the end of the day....
Actually
Apparently
Like
Preggers
Oh my god
Blooper


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I absolutely cannot stand when people use the word "chill" to describe something instead of using as a verb. For example "This party is so chill" or "This is so not chill." Come on....this isn't The Real World on MTV.

I also can't stand any phrase that comes from rap music like "What it do" or "Shawty". I HATE THIS SO MUCH!!

Also when people say "ask" and it sounds like "axe". "Hey can I AXE you a question?" What the hell?? It's not that hard to pronounce..... it's aaaassssssskkkk!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

going forward (a lot of my coworkers use this)
ma/pa/mami/papi when addressing the opposite sex

and slang:
we was going to the store
he do that
i axe you something


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Along those lines, you can add in 'nuclear' (not noo-cue-ler) .


i think people pronounce it that way to make fun of bush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairydust said:


> Here are some I hate:
> 
> Right back at you.
> Chav
> ...


I hate Preggers - it sounds like a stuffed toy.
I don't know what chav means.
8am in the morning - hello?!?! REDUNDANT!
issues


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Examples of badly spoken English:

How much is them things?
Is you...?
Where to?
She have done that.
Whazzzzuuuuup?
Hissy fit.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

nubly said:


> going forward


Can't stand that one either. No idea what it's supposed to mean. Sounds like slick businessman talk.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Amelia said:


> Can't stand that one either. No idea what it's supposed to mean. Sounds like slick businessman talk.


had a manager last year always use 'going forward'. shes no longer there but she left that wonderful saying behind. my supervisors are like sponges and parrot whatever wording the managers like to use


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

cathaters?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

"Now more than ever..."

I absolutely cannot stand this phrase. :roll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> i think people pronounce it that way to make fun of bush


People really do pronounce it that way, and have a long time. It's not just a Bushism.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

"Stupid" and "Lame"


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate the expression "living at home" to mean living with your parents. Freeloading in somebody else's home doesn't make you feel at home.
And I hate when people say "So-and-so has brains." Humans have _one_ brain!!"


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Fairydust said:


> At the end of the day....


This expression irritates me more than any other.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Racial slurs and the word "moist" lol


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

"See what had happened was..."


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

In baseball: "He got under it." It's like nails on a chalkboard.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw Harry Potter last night. I think most Americans would agree "Snog" sounds more like coughing up phlegm than kissing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"as well" used at the end of a sentence. I want to punch the television set!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

lukewarm


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

love, with an empty meaning


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

unprecedented. almost everything is unprecedented.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not fond of "Yo, Dawg" as a greeting. I think using that drops IQ by 50 points.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

"Very unique" is another common, though incorrect statement.

Unique means one of a kind. Something can't be very one of a kind.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> "Very unique" is another common, though incorrect statement.
> 
> Unique means one of a kind. Something can't be very one of a kind.


Yes, I have the same problem with "very," too.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

vastly and stunning.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know what chav means.


It's like the English equivilant of a "ghetto"/"gangsta" person:
Wikipedia shall explain to you in more detail...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i use like half of these words posted on an almost-regular basis. hah.


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

_Stupid_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banzai said:


> It's like the English equivilant of a "ghetto"/"gangsta" person:
> Wikipedia shall explain to you in more detail...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


I always thought it was more like a "wanksta" (gangsta in name and fashion only).


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm just going to head right back out of here...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know if it's been mentioned already, but I hate it when I hear anyone but Snoop use words like "For shizzle my nizzle" or anything similar.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned already, but I hate it when I hear anyone but Snoop use words like "For shizzle my nizzle" or anything similar.


Thats all I heard in high school. It was terrible.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_"To each his own"_

I prefer, "I'm right, and you can go **** yourself."


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

tour - For some bizarre reason I have difficult time pronouncing it. Usually it comes out ( in my own crappy phonetics) as "too-er"...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned already, but I hate it when I hear anyone but Snoop use words like "For shizzle my nizzle" or anything similar.


When they went into that, I had no idea what in the world they were saying. I gave up after the sentence "fizzled" :lol


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

'en joy ' - and people say it like its a two part word and the emphasis they put on it when they say it:mum
I'm saying it in big words cause it pisses me off that much. I hate the word 
enjoy.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Phoebus said:


> tour - For some bizarre reason I have difficult time pronouncing it. Usually it comes out ( in my own crappy phonetics) as "too-er"...


I have trouble pronouncing "tour" as well. Sometimes I pronounce it "too-er" and other times more like "tore". It never sounds right however I say it. It's the same with "moor", "poor", "sure", "pure" and "cure". I hate all these words as a result.

Once I had to do a presentation at university which involved the word "poor" a lot and I was pronouncing it differently every time I said it. It was really ****ing annoying and I wanted to die.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

One size fits all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just the word "decent." Dad uses/d it a lot in the way I conduct myself and live* my life.

*Subjective



whiterabbit said:


> Phoebus said:
> 
> 
> > tour - For some bizarre reason I have difficult time pronouncing it. Usually it comes out ( in my own crappy phonetics) as "too-er"...
> ...


You guys are the best. :')


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> I have trouble pronouncing "tour" as well. Sometimes I pronounce it "too-er" and other times more like "tore". It never sounds right however I say it. It's the same with "moor", "poor", "sure", "pure" and "cure". I hate all these words as a result.
> 
> Once I had to do a presentation at university which involved the word "poor" a lot and I was pronouncing it differently every time I said it. It was really ****ing annoying and I wanted to die.


ooh i have a long list of words i dislike because i can't pronounce them correctly - or i think i can't.
i kind of hate it, it makes me very self-conscious. i used to have a speech impediment as a child but i got speech therapy at age 5 or 6 and it improved but it still happens occasionally to a much smaller degree (though it could be just my self-consciousness).

often when there is a word that i have only or mostly known through reading and haven't heard it said aloud, i end up pronouncing it wrong, or i'm very hesitant to. which is very embarrassing. i should start looking up the correct pronunciations when i'm unsure so i don't have to worry about it.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm from Philly and I hear the word "Yo,"way to much;and they always shout it.It never use to bug me until I realize how much I hear it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Arbitrary cuz i can never understand what it means!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wh***


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

opinion 

It's overused on the internet and is often used by the lazy or inept to replace an argument. "That's just your opinion" is not an argument -- it's typically just a fatuous statement. Of course it's my mother****ing opinion. Saying it's my opinion is providing me with a useless observation, much like someone telling me that I'm quiet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not a fan of much of the net/text shortcuts used these days with "prolly" being the one that makes me twitch in rage. There are many other words I don't like but "axe" in place of "ask" is another that is rage worthy


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> opinion
> 
> It's overused on the internet


I'm guilty of saying this a lot. It's mainly because I found from experience that people will assume I'm saying something as a fact rather than an opinion. Then they will get upset at me, and I'll have to clarify what I meant. It has happened quite a few times on this forum.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I really hate on the news when they say somebody "lost their life" instead of "died". That sounds so stupid. :roll


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

comfort food


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I really hate on the news when they say somebody "lost their life" instead of "died". That sounds so stupid. :roll


Have any views on "passed away" or "passed on"?


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

*wuts wit dem wurds yous peepl be yoosin, gots me all hurtin in my think bone, don unnerstand it*


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Have any views on "passed away" or "passed on"?


They're okay. "Lost their life" just sounds like losing their keys or something. Dead is dead.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

The word "tummy" annoys me to no end. I can't explain why.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I had an ex-bf call underwear 'bloomers' and that really annoyed the crap out of me. 

I'm really surprised no one has said 'panties' just because so many people in real life have told me they dislike that word.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate when people say-gal-(sounds like they're 100 years old). I also hate-my woman or my man(ugh!-you don't own them). I hate the phrase-out of pocket--(sounds pretentious). Oh,and -surreal-(people use that word to death)!! Also-as UltraShy said-passed on and passed away-they died!!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry,wanted to add something else-anyone over the age of let's say 25 who uses the words-cool,dude or man-as in -"Man,that dude is so cool" It makes my skin crawl.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> I hate when people say-gal-(sounds like they're 100 years old). I also hate-my woman or my man(ugh!-you don't own them). I hate the phrase-out of pocket--(sounds pretentious). Oh,and -surreal-(people use that word to death)!! Also-as UltraShy said-passed on and passed away-they died!!


Actually, "passed on" bugs me far less than the standard death notice phrase of "was born into eternal life."


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

outcast69 said:


> I'm from Philly and I hear the word "Yo,"way to much;and they always shout it.It never use to bug me until I realize how much I hear it.


Me too. It is so common here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wazzup


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

My mom uses the word "goober" in place of dork or any other normal playfully-insulting word. "you're such a goober!" ughh I hate that. :|


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

irregardless. cause it's not the ****ing correct word


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

"_bodily fluids_"

Yuck.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

"Flip-flop" 
Specifically refering to those stupid little pieces of foam everybody wears instead of shoes but it's just a dumb sounding "word" in general when applied to politics or whatever.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

"nom nom nom"

Whenever I see this online, I feel like reaching for the nearest sharp object and ramming it into my eyes.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

belly


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

coagulate - both the pronunciation and meaning is just...not cool.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate the word "hot" used to describe attractive people.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jinnix said:


> I hate the word "hot" used to describe attractive people.


This.

Even worse is hawt.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Jinnix said:


> I hate the word "hot" used to describe attractive people.


This!

I like the word "belly" though.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

When people type or say "ain't." 


uke


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

permeate. horrible word.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm dunno if i've posted in this thread before ages ago but I hate the words, 'tube' and 'sleepy' lol


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

All the words I've trouble understanding in all those contracts/license agreements/terms of use things.

I'm illiterate. XD


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

zesty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"going forward"


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whatever and shut up


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

my bad - it just sounds ignorant


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

You know how in English class or whatver the prof describes the writing assignment in lots of English-y word like "thorough" well organized"...I can't think of any more English-y words, someone whose an English student please post you whole prompt for a writing assignement
My most hated English-y word is "topic"-that word is so pretentious to me, and it's so necessary and it's gross, and I esp hate the "p" and "c" sounds in that word.

I also hate in books when they're talking about time or numbers, the word "oh" as in three-oh clock, three-oh-five pm.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh,something I forgot that I've just recently been hearing a lot! - When you make a comment that someone disagrees with and they say - "Well, that's on you"


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Hubby uke


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

liarsclub said:


> zesty


Lol! I think zesty's cool.
I hate the word flesh and on menu's when they have it in German and the German word for meat it Fleisch which just sounds like flesh... *shudder*. At this minute I hate the word muff because it's a fashion accessory, it's a fashion accessory!!! and I can't find it on google for that meaning. And it's making me look like a pervert. .


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Alrighty - Aaaah so many people say it and it's so annoying. 

Boop boop - What does that even mean? 

Cakey - It's cake NOT cakey.


----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

Amande said:


> Yes! and "Preggo".


Preggosaurus?

That's what my brother used to call his wife and mine when they were both preggers 

"I wonder what the preggosauruses are up to..."


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

something about the word fart that totally pisses me off, idk why.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

irregardless - there's no such word.
as well - an increasingly annoying phrase for me. I keep wanting to count how many times I hear it. :lol


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Love.


----------



## Ing (Oct 23, 2009)

Guesstimate- people who say it are just trying to sound cute and it would be easier to just say guess or estimate. 

In a nuteshell- this has always annoyed me for some reason; saying 'basically' would be easier and less stupid sounding.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate it when people say anyways with an s! Its ANYWAY!!!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

brokensaint said:


> Love.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

nuff

As in, nuff said.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

"Cute" when applied to humans.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> and "bennies" (for benefits).


lmao, never heard of it.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

****, used in anyway


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

blasted, i dont c how this word caught on it doesnt even sound cool


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

emo, wifey, hot, hot chick

creek, when people pronounce it "crick" 

When I first came to Montana I couldn't stand that they say pop instead of soda. I still mostly say soda, but I'm more accepting of pop than I used to be. It really doesn't matter because I don't really drink the stuff, anyway.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have used a lot of the words mentioned in this thread. 

I hate the term 'no-brainer'

I do hate when people add extra lettersss to try and be cuteeee . And I hate 'FML'


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok this is not a word that I hate, but I'm annoyed when people use the word "they" to refer to people who's gender they know. For example: "My friend came over, and then_ they_..." Umm, do you not know the gender of your friend? Then use he or she instead! lol


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I find it really annoying when people use the term 'baller' 
My brother often says things like 'You wish you were as baller as me' 
I think that word is rather annoying. 

Also, when people talk 'lyk3 d!s' it can get annoying, at least in my opinion. I feel like I can't read 'ne' of the words they are saying.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

The misuse of the word 'Like' and other pointless Interjections.

Well, I'm like...
Like, do you know when...
And like, she was like&#8230;
I was like...
Like that was so, like, oh my days.

The misuse of the word 'So'.

I'm *so *interested.
I'm *so *not interested.
You're *so *not going there. 
I'm *so *there.

'*Like *that was *so*, *like*, oh my gosh!' has little grammatical value and adds nothing to the statement.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Tender
Supple
Caress

....

*shudders*


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Chick- as in reference to a female.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

fixing- as in "i'm fixing to go to the store".
was- as in "we was going to the store".
no- as in "i don't feel like having sex tonight".


----------



## Rydan (Nov 11, 2009)

Didn't feel like reading 14 pages to see if this was listed, but I can't stand the word *bestie*. Don't know why, just hate it. 
Also anything along the lines of "you look pimp" or anything that makes *pimp* sound like a good thing.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't stand.. "my baby's daddy" or "my baby's momma" it's disgusting. Very trailer trash


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I hate it when people say anyways with an s! Its ANYWAY!!!


hahaha this drives me crazy too!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bon1 said:


> people that refers to their spouse and "My old lady or my old man"


I hate when men call their wives "mom"/ women call their husbands "dad". My brother and his wife do this. Um, WHY would you call ...ugh,I can't. Creepy. But yeah, it's a pet peeve of mine.

Also, "whatnot" , "aight" (instead of alright), and "preggo" . I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I hate when people refer to their significant others as "babe." I don't know why but I get the urge to strangle them when they do that. Can't they just stick with the usual cheesy crap, such as honey, sugar, and so on?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fair - Nothing in life is fair, if you want something you need to make it happen for yourself. F*** Fair.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Right or Rights

Everybody is always going on about rights this rights that. I have a right to my opinion. You don't have the right to do that. I have the right to do this. blah blah blah It never ends.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Leet speak. U, kk, k, thx, cu, r, r u, m8, cul8r, wot, plz. Etc...

I hate it, it's horrible. People basically can't arse themselves to talk (type) to you properly. It makes people looks unintelligent. If I was ever a boss of some place and got an application email from someone like that I'd bin it straight away.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hate curse words...all of them


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Hate curse words...all of them


That's what I was gonna say. I hate the F word the most.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Right or Rights
> 
> Everybody is always going on about rights this rights that. I have a right to my opinion. You don't have the right to do that. I have the right to do this. blah blah blah It never ends.





jhanniffy said:


> Hate curse words...all of them


All my favorites.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

"have no right" - like.. "You have no right not to tell me what's bugging you!"
"retard" - why do people use this word so much to describe how something sucks?
"gay" - like... "that movie was so gay" .. i find it rather offensive >_O
"feral" - like... "Feral Cats".
"u" instead of "you"
"irony" seems like people say it to sound smarter..


----------

